#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه امید اکبری (قطعات کامپیوتر) >  >  برد هارد ساتا ماکستور 320

## mojtabashaye

سلام اقای اکبری اگر از برد زیر موجود دارید اطلاع بدید مزاحم بشم . شدیدا نیاز دارم 
20161103_154920.jpg

20161103_154941.jpg

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## امید.اکبری

سلام عزیزم.متاسفانه ندارم

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## mojtabashaye

سلام استاد اکبری از برد فوق براتون نرسید؟

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## امید.اکبری

سلام عزیم.نه متاسفانه

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------

